# Is there a Survey of Maintenance Fees on TUG?



## jsb111 (Jan 9, 2006)

My timeshare managers have been raising  my maintenance fees almost every year and when I talk to other timeshare owners it appears my fees are now well above average. Other than that I have very little proof that my fees are out of line.  

I would like to see a survey of maintenance fees by timeshare, perhaps including some variables like: square footage, location, and facilities. Is there  such a survey on TUG?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 9, 2006)

Closest thing we have would be the Historical Sales Database which includes a column for maintenance fees.  But in many places people have not provided this data, and even if they did, they haven't updated it as the fees have changed.

As this does not relate to the bbs and how to use it, I'm moving to the TUG General forum.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 9, 2006)

We do have a database of historical fees for Marriott timeshares. It is here.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 9, 2006)

There is currently a thread on the Hotel Based board regarding Starwood maintenance fees for 2006.


----------

